# Wal Mart Wall Warts



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

As a rule I strongly dislike shopping at Wal Mart and avoid going there like the plague. However, I have gone there a couple times to look for Wall Warts but have been unable to find them. I've looked in electronics, hardware, lighting - to no avail. Can anyone narrow down where they are located so I am not forced to wander the aisles yet again?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Take a pass on Wally World and hit the local thrift stores for warts, I pay like $1 - $2 each for them. Take a DMM with you to test them - they usually won't take them back if they don't work.


----------



## FEAR (Apr 28, 2009)

i believe they dont carry them


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

My walmart has them in the electronic section.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I ended up buying one last year from Radio Shack. I ended up choosing a universal one for the most adaptability. Had no idea there were so many factors to consider when buying one. I needed one to run my kicking legs prop since I didn't want to go the battery route. I'm new to all this electrical stuff and found Radio Shack to be very helpful.


----------

